# Doubts in online EOI form



## Kannansk

What and How to answer to the below question in the online EOI form ? Expat pls advice

Question follows as:

Section E4:

Please indicate why your job is skilled. Give a detailed reason in support of your claim for your points. We recommend that you first check our definition of skilled employment.

You should explain what is in your job description and how this is consistent with the occupational tasks for your occupation in the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Also explain how your recognised qualification and/or work experience is relevant to your job. If you are claiming that your employment is skilled because it will enhance the quality of New Zealand's accomplishements and participation in that occupational area, explain

•how your employment will achieve this; and 
•what evidence you can provide to show that you have an international reputation and record of excellence in your occupational field.

could anyone state with an example for software tester?


----------



## escapedtonz

Kannansk said:


> What and How to answer to the below question in the online EOI form ? Expat pls advice
> 
> Question follows as:
> 
> Section E4:
> 
> Please indicate why your job is skilled. Give a detailed reason in support of your claim for your points. We recommend that you first check our definition of skilled employment.
> 
> You should explain what is in your job description and how this is consistent with the occupational tasks for your occupation in the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Also explain how your recognised qualification and/or work experience is relevant to your job. If you are claiming that your employment is skilled because it will enhance the quality of New Zealand's accomplishements and participation in that occupational area, explain
> 
> &#149;how your employment will achieve this; and
> &#149;what evidence you can provide to show that you have an international reputation and record of excellence in your occupational field.
> 
> could anyone state with an example for software tester?


Come on kannansk, how much of an explanation do you need. Surely you have all the necessary info there and in the definition of skilled employment on the INZ website.
Maybe also look in the ops manual.

www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual

Seems you're asking someone else to provide you with their own answer!


----------

